# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  بنت

## "mony"

هاى 
انا بنت عندى 18 سنه بس عندى مشكله حاسه انها ماثره عليا اوى 
انا كنت اعرف ولد من سنتين تقريبا المهم فضلنا نحب بعض ولكن انا مكتشفتش ان هو انسان مش كويس الابعد فتره واتصدمت فى اوى بصراحه بس رغم كده كان بيحبنى اوى وانا بدا حبه يروح من قلبى  او مكنتش حبيت اصلا بس كرهته بس كلامه اللى مش محترم معايا واى بنت تحب الانسان المحترم وهو بصراحه اكتر كان غنى اوى عنى يعنى طبقه عاليه عنى وانا بنت ولدى مهندس بس برده مش زيه وكان دايما يحسسنى بالفرق باكلام عم فلوس ابوه ولما جه اتقدم ماما رفضه لان كان عايزنى اعيشفى القاهره المهم سبنى بعض وانا ارتبط بوحد من نفس منطقتى بس بجد عرفت يعنى ايه حب واحترام مع الانسان ده وماما موافقه عليه وكل حاجه كويس بس الاولنى ده لسه بيحبنى وده ماثر فيا كتير معنتش بخرج مع العلم ان هو مش فى نفس البلد معايا بي معنتش عايزة اعمل اى حاجه فى حياتى خالص غير انى انام علشان اهرب من التفكير 
اسفه انى طولت عليك بس بجد عايزة اعرف اعمل ايه لان التفكير والنوم هيموتونى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## a_leader

> هاى


؟؟؟




> ولكن انا مكتشفتش ان هو انسان مش كويس الابعد فتره واتصدمت فى اوى بصراحه بس رغم كده كان بيحبنى اوى


هو يحبك جدا كما تقولين و لكن حياتك معه ستكون صعبة فهو غير امين عليكى




> وانا بدا حبه يروح من قلبى  او مكنتش حبيت اصلا بس كرهته بس كلامه اللى مش محترم معايا


اشعر كانه يريد استغلال مشاعرك بطريقة ما ,, فاذا نال مايريد سيبتعد عنك لا محالة




> وكان دايما يحسسنى بالفرق باكلام عم فلوس ابوه


المال هو احد وسائل الاغراء , ربما كان يريد اغواءك بهذا




> بس الاولنى ده لسه بيحبنى وده ماثر فيا كتير


شوفى اختى
لا تعطى مشاعرك الا لمن يستحق
لا تعطيها الا لمن يحترمك و يصونك و يعتبرك عرضه و شرفه
القلب غالى اختى الكريمة فلا تعطيه الا لمن يستحق
و ارى ان حبيبك الاول من خلال عرضك للموقف لا يصلح لك و لن يكون امينا عليك
و من ثم ارى ان تنامى قريرة العين شاكرة لله سبحانه و تعالى ان انقذك من شاب مستهتر
انه لايستحق منك كل هذا الارق !!!

الزواج حياة و مسئولية فتخيرى الاصلح 
تخيرى من يتق الله فيك اختى الكريمة ,,

تحياتى

----------


## karkar_563

شوفى اختى  متزعليش من كلامى لكى  كل ده لعب اطفال لأنك  لما تكونى عاوزه تحبى حبى    بعقلك مش بقلبك  وده على العموم معظم البنات اللى زيك اول ما يفكرو بيفكرو   بقلبهم   وصدقينى ان  فكرت  فى هذا الموضوع من نحيه الدين هاتكونى انتى اللى غلطانه علشان مخفتيش من ربنا وانتى عارف ان اللى معظم هذه المواضيع   ديه بتفشل   لسبب عدم لجؤجكم لله سبحانه وتعاله وان كنتى فعلن تعرفى فى الدين كويس عمرك ما هاتفكرى لحظه انك تعرفى شخص وتحولى تتقربى منه وتحبيه     وان شاء الله يرزقق  بأبن الحلال اللى يستهلك ويقدرك   فعلا   ويحبك فى    الله   وفى الحلال مش   مقابلات اوغير ذلك  وانا اسف لكى ان كان هذا الكلام جارح لكى         اخوكى فى الله   جمال  الطيب من السويس

----------


## shawky5555

كلامك جميل بس دة من ناحية الدين وتحس اننا بعدنا اوعن دينا الصحيح يعنى مش تحض النار جنب البنزين وتقول النار مش هتحرق البنزين الاختلاط بالصورة دية مش صح واحنا عارفين كدة بس احنا فى واقع لازم تتعامل بيه يعنى ممكن تحب بس من من يستحق يعنى على الاقل يكون نيته الزواج لا غيره
ويخاف عليها زى اخوها
والولد الى مش بيحترم البينت الى معاه مش يتزوجها

----------


## سفينةالحزن

اولا احب اقول اني كنت في الموقف ده ولكن احمد الله انه نفسه الي رفض الارتباط بيه لانه عرف اني انسانه محترمه وهو مش حيعرف يكون رب اسره محترمه ومش حيقدر يحافظ علي بيته واسرته لانه انسان مستهتر انصحك انك تنسيه خالص لانه لو بيحبك  لازم يختار سعادتك وعمر ما حتنوليها وانت معاه لانه انسان واضح انه اناني جدا لانه بيلعب بمشاعرك وبعدين ربنا سبحانه وتعالي كرمك بانسان اخر وديه يعتبر من عدالة الله يبقي لازم تحمدي ربنا علي النعمه ديه وتنسي انسان مش بيفكر الا بمصلحته

----------


## خالد ناصر علي

أختي العزيزة بعد التحية السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته

هذا الموضوع يتكرر كثيرا في زمننا هذا ولكن.....

أما آن لكل شاب أن يحدد هدفه من الحياه..؟

أما آن لكل شاب أن يعرف ما هو الصواب ويقوم بفعله...؟

أما آن للإنسان منا  ولا أتكلم عنك تحديدا أن يعرف ماهي الدنيا وأن يفهمها...؟

لا أريد أن أطيل في الكلام ولكن لنعلم إخواني وأختي العزيزة أولا وأخيرا أن الدنيا يجب أن نحاول أن نخدعها ولا نتركها هي التي تخدعنا 

معني أن شاب غني ولديه مال ليس كل شيء في الدنيا

ولكن يا أختي الحمد لله الذي رزقك بأفضل من الأول ولكن لا تجعلي ما مضى شيء وانتهى

ولكن إجعليه شيء تستفيدين منه في حياتك وفي تربية أولادك مستقبلا ان شاء الله

وانسي الماضي وإجعلي نفسك في الحاضر

----------

